# minwax sealer



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm starting to get everything together to do a few baits and want to make sure I get compatable materials. From the searches I've done it seems like the minwax sealer and white krylon primer are a good match to paint createx over. My question is which sealer since there are a few different types. I'm trying to attach a pic to make sure I get the right stuff. If anyone wants to share their sealer/primer combo that would be great too! Thanks for the help, I've learned a ton just by reading and searching this site.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That is the kind...great stuff.

Rod


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks rjbass, I think you had a post on a musky site about minwax/krylon and that's where I first read about it. Any other tips you want to give a newb? dunk or brush? How many coats? How many coats of primer? I know, lots of questions, lol. Nice fish by the way. I'd guess St. Clair but looks too heavy for a St. Clair fish. Don't hear of many 40+ lbers out of there.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

What I usually do is soak the bait in the sealer for about ten minutes or until the bubbles quit coming out of the bait. I then hang it to dry overnight. You can prime right over this if you want after lightly sanding, but when I build Musky baits I usually overkill, so I put a coat of Devcon over the sealer before I prime, paint and topcoat. This way it gives you a glass like surface to paint on and if your bait gets punctured it will not retain water.

Rod

By the way that fish is 53" and change with nearly a 27 inch girth, pretty close to the big 50LB mark and it is *not* from LSC.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, that's exactly how I'll do my 1st one and if it doesn't come out looking like one of yours I have you to blame, lol. Real nice fish, beat my PB by an inch in each direction. This one was 52x26 and came out of Buffalo harbor a few years ago before it turned bad. Doesn't have the belly of yours but man was it wide across the back. Not too good of a picture to begin with then I had to scan it but oh well, I'll never forget what it looked like! I love those stupid fish.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jerkin,

That is a real nice fish dude... I love those stupid fish too and they are addicting, just like this bait building... 

What happened to Buffalo Harbor to mess it up???

Rod


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Rod, the problem with Buffalo Harbor is dependent on who you talk to if you know what I mean. A lot of guys from up there blame it on habitat/spawning grounds destruction. I think it has more to do with the lack of baitfish. 

If you look at the skyline in the pic I posted the buildings you see were a coke plant, not the drink or the drug, lol. That plant had a warm water discharge into the harbor and the shad would get so thick in there in November that your screen would go black from top to bottom for a hundred or 2 yards. The plant shut down a few years ago and it's never been the same.

There were some problems before that with guys not catching many small fish so they were worried about the future of the fishery for a while but that coke plant shutting down killed it in my opinion. There used to be 20 or 30 boats trolling around the harbor in the end of November, we went up this year and there were maybe 5.

The big fish are still there, they get a couple every spring and fall but nothing like it was 10 years ago. The general consensus seems to be that the muskies follow the schools of shad out into the open waters of Lake Erie in the summer then follow them back in the late fall and winter/spawn in the harbor and Niagra river. So without the high concentration of shad coming in there are a lot less muskies.


----------

